# Tummy toning?



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, I have lost a lot of weight and need to tone my tummy.

What is the best way to do this? I was doing sit ups, but was told they are not the best thing to do.

So what is?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Good job!!
I am at that point. Until I lost about 20 lbs nothing would tone my tummy of course.
I have been doing the plank pose from here http://yoga.about.com/od/yogaposes/a/plank.htm


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

That's great OurLittleFarm !!! It feels so good doesn't it? 

Well, I recently purchased an Ab-Circle (got it cheaper, brand new on e-bay). This is funny to me because we don't watch TV and I happened to be out one day and saw it advertised while out. Anyway, I have already noticed that I am becoming more toned and defined in my abs and tummy (and my thighs) since I started using this a week ago. I use it 6 days a week. I LOVE it, It's fun (to me) and I can tell that I get a good work out from it.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Put on a bunch of old records, er--- tapes, and dance. The Twist, Jerk and all the old stuff will take it off. LOL I'm getting ready for a class reunion, and just the practice is helping me out. And it's great fun.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Love to dance and already do it a lot. At the moment I am doing quite a bit of exercise and really noticing the difference (got asked out on a date at the grocery store today! LOL), but I 'need' to work on my tummy more. Will look at that Ab-circle Tirzah.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Isometrics - stand straight and suck in your tummy as hard as you can, hold for 30 seconds then release, repeat. You can do these anywhere and they strengthen your abdominal muscles from the inside out. This really does work over a period of time. Just don't do too many at first as you will have some very sore muscles! Congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Any thing that puts you off balance will also strengthen you abs. Sitting on the edge of a chair lift your feet off the ground. That is your abs keeping you upright.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The plank execise is a good one for abs


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am noticing a difference from what I was doing before, but am eager to try new things too.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Jillian Michaels has a new DVD coming out in November: 6 Week Six-Pack. I pre-ordered it on Amazon for a friend of mine. We love her other DVD's, and hope this one is just as good. Now if she'll just come out with one, like, "Thin Thighs in 30-Days," I'll be in business.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been looking at her workouts and wondering if I should order. Which one would you advise? It's my tummy I want to concentrate on most, but heck, slimmer thighs and toning my rear will work too, I don't want to lose inches up top!

Any advice welcomed!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm fit enough to do a good workout. Having surgery really messed up my tummy, but I have the all clear now to exercise again.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had tummy surgery, too, when I gave a kidney to my hubby. What works best for me is a good, varied, yoga routine and lots of walking.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

My favorite Jillian DVD, hands down, is the 30-Day Shred. Just hang in there with her for thirty minutes a day and you'll see REAL results.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I just ordered it Nette, it looks good! Should be here in 2 days.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I know it sounds silly, but hula hooping is good for that.  Another good one is to kneel on the floor on your knees and then, keeping your upper legs and torso in a straight line, slowly lean back as far as you can, hold it to a count of five and then slowly come back up. 

If you can do that without too much trouble, or when you get to where you can, you can do kind of the same thing, only lean back and then do a little bounce forwards and backwards to the count of 10, rest a minute and then do it again. They're isometric exercises that really strengthen your abs, and best of all they're free. Hope this helps!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Callie. I like hula hooping.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

My dvd has arrived! I was out of town last night, but will be doing the workout tomorrow morning. I'll let you know what I think of it. :dance:


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Olf...are you still alive???


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

This is what I'm doing right now: http://www.active.com/fitness/Articles/4-Workouts-to-Sculpt-Your-Abs.htm Take your time, get the form right. 

I also do crunches and other exercises on a stability ball. http://www.active.com/fitness/Artic...lp_tone__stretch_and_strengthen_your_body.htm The ball came with a booklet of exercises that I follow.

But at the end of the day, nothing is going to help if you haven't dropped enough weight. A lot of people probably have great abs that don't show because there is still a layer of fat. That's why anything that burns calories is the best exercise for the abs.

Can't wait for that new Jillian dvd! She really gets me working. I love No More Trouble Zones because the abs and arms were what I wanted to concentrate on. Arms are almost there, abs....well, they're better than they were.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

steff bugielski said:


> Good job!!
> I am at that point. Until I lost about 20 lbs nothing would tone my tummy of course.
> I have been doing the plank pose from here http://yoga.about.com/od/yogaposes/a/plank.htm


Plank is good, as are leg lifts.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Nette said:


> Olf...are you still alive???


Yeah, but I havent been well these past few days. Going to start the dvd tomorrow as today has been much better :dance:

I have already lost quite a bit of weight, and now need to tone those areas up! I am excited about this dvd. Should go well with the other things I am doing for exercise. (swimming, hiking etc...)


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I did Jillian's kettlebell workout today, after giving it a rest for about a week. Whoa--am I sore!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Good for you Nette! 

Think of me tomorrow, and if I can pick myself up and post how my workout went tomorrow morning, I will. If not, send in the rescue squad.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok...work out was GOOD! Somethings I already do, some things are new to me.
Biggest problem I had was my smallest weights were 10lb and I need to get some smaller ones, could not do that on one side due to surgery.

It's going to be good though and I like that she gives you enough time to reposition yourself before the next exercise.

Thanks


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh, Man, Olf! Yes, you DO need some lighter weights. I wouldn't start out with anything more than 5. You're going to feel it tomorrow, but you'll be alright! :clap:


----------

